# Medical cover when on autonomo



## barcaboy (May 7, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone can help me.

I recently got taken to hospital and subsequently had to re-visit Hospital Clinic on 6 more occaisions.

On my last visit the hospital informed me that I had an outstnding bill to pay of 1,500 euros !!

I have been working in Barcelona registered as Autonomo since October 2012. I have my social security paper which I showed to the hospital on each visit. The hospital are advising my that because I didnt have my Catsalut medical card I am not covered by just the social security paper.

I have been paying 280 euros every month for my social security and cannot understand why they are charging me. I have now begun to arrange to get the Catsalut card but the hospital say that I cannot back-date this to cover me for the medical care I have so far received.

Before I pay this bill I wanted to get some advice on here please. I also do have an EHIC card in England but am not sure if I could still use this to claim with as I now reside in Spain ?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Keep fighting. This doesn't make sense. I'm sorry I can't help more, but best of luck, and I'm so sorry to hear this!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barcaboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me.
> 
> ...


you're right - the EHIC isn't any good since you live here


of course you're entitled to healthcare if you're registered as autónomo - the hospital is simply wrong - you're 'in the system' as of the date you started paying, whether or not you physically have the card

I'd get your gestor on to this - if you don't usually use one, then perhaps do for this


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I agree, the copy of the form you have should be enough while you are still waiting for the card (which I am informed can take up to a whole year to arrive!!)

I am also still waiting for my card, things are so ridiculously slow here with this type of stuff but you can prove you have been paying into the system so you are covered.


----------



## barcaboy (May 7, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you're right - the EHIC isn't any good since you live here
> 
> 
> of course you're entitled to healthcare if you're registered as autónomo - the hospital is simply wrong - you're 'in the system' as of the date you started paying, whether or not you physically have the card
> ...



Ok thats a good idea, I do have a Gestor so will go down that route, the hospital were so unhelpful !


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're having these problems 

I hope I'm wrong, but when we moved to BCN last Oct for my husband's job, his HR department made it sound like simply having a SS number wouldn't be sufficient, we had to get the CatSalut as well. I know I certainly wouldn't be able to see my GP and get prescription medication without the CatSalut card.

As I said, I hope I'm wrong and your gestor can help. Fingers crossed for you and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

barcaboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you have a catsalut card?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why didn't you have a catsalut card?


I'm sure he'll come back & confirm, but chances are he just hasn't got around to applying for it


I know quite a few people around here who could have state health cover, either by virtue of being in business/self employed (legitimately) or with UK state pensions, who have never registered for healthcare - they either pay for private cover or just hope they don't get sick :fingerscrossed:


----------



## barcaboy (May 7, 2013)

I didnt know about getting the Catsalut card before, ive been advsied today by the hospital that once I have my Catsalut card if I bring this to the hospital with proof of my 6 Autonomo payments then this should be sufficient - which is a huge relief !! Thanks everyone for your input, its been very helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

barcaboy said:


> I didnt know about getting the Catsalut card before, ive been advsied today by the hospital that once I have my Catsalut card if I bring this to the hospital with proof of my 6 Autonomo payments then this should be sufficient - which is a huge relief !! Thanks everyone for your input, its been very helpful.


so you haven't registered with a doctor?

anyway - at least it's getting sorted out - & you're on the mend now, too


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad it got sorted  As xc says, make sure you register with a GP when you have it. You also need to get a TSE which is like the Spanish EHIC.
ETA that our CatSalut cards didn't take more than a couple of weeks to arrive.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Glad it got sorted  As xc says, make sure you register with a GP when you have it. You also need to get a TSE which is like the Spanish EHIC.
> ETA that our CatSalut cards didn't take more than a couple of weeks to arrive.


The TSE card only last 12 months (unlike in UK) so I would wait until you need it.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> The TSE card only last 12 months (unlike in UK) so I would wait until you need it.


Can it not be renewed?

Also, what about healthcare in other parts of Spain? Is having a SS number enough? I think CatSalut is only valid in Catalunya, so not sure what happens!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Can it not be renewed?


Of course!
And on line too
https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/ServiciosenLinea/Ciudadanos/232000


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

should we also have social security cards if registered as autonomo? I know that USED to be the case (my OH still has his old one from living here years ago) but again, if this is the case I still don't have one through - it's all quite confusing


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donz said:


> should we also have social security cards if registered as autonomo? I know that USED to be the case (my OH still has his old one from living here years ago) but again, if this is the case I still don't have one through - it's all quite confusing


I've got one.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

donz said:


> should we also have social security cards if registered as autonomo? I know that USED to be the case (my OH still has his old one from living here years ago) but again, if this is the case I still don't have one through - it's all quite confusing


I have a SS number, a physical CatSalut card and TSE... so it's different in different parts of Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I have a SS number, a physical CatSalut card and TSE... so it's different in different parts of Spain!


I have an A4 paper with my SS number on it - a SIP card (which is the Valencian healthcard) & a TSE 

my SS number is also on my SIP - not sure if it's on the TSE without going upstairs to get it out of the 'safe place'


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course!
> And on line too
> https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/ServiciosenLinea/Ciudadanos/232000


Good job you posted that as I'd forgotten to apply for ours ! :doh:
I need list's these days , the memory is overloaded. :lol:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I have an A4 paper with my SS number on it - a SIP card (which is the Valencian healthcard) & a TSE
> 
> my SS number is also on my SIP - not sure if it's on the TSE without going upstairs to get it out of the 'safe place'


Should've said, my SS number is on an A4 sheet. It's also on TSE, but not CatSalut.

The website wouldn't let us apply for TSE for some reason - had to go to SS offices but only needed to show green residency card with NIE.


----------

